# Size



## Teddy'sdad (Jan 16, 2016)

Teddy is a little older than six months. My vet is suggesting that he's probably about 90% of his height and length, but will probably fill out some. Is this consistent with your experience?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie grew in height after 6 months old and gained another pound between 12-24 months old, which for her was a 12.5% increase in weight.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

That was our experience with Leo. He didn't get any taller after 7 months and went from 10.8 lbs at 6.5 months to 11.2 by 8 months. He still at 3 yrs stays between 11-11.5 lbs. 
Our Rexy is 7 months and not quite 9 lbs. he has slowed a lot in the last month so I expect he'll top out between 9-9.5 lbs. I think done on the forum have dogs that have gained a bit after they turned a year but most of your pup's growth is probably done.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

We are hoping Tucker slows down now. He is 8 lbs. at 4 months. Hasn't gained much in the last month though. His parents were about 10 lbs. each.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I was wondering that, too! At 20 weeks, Lincoln is 9.7pds. He's been averaging about 0.5pds a week the last month or so. 

His dad is 15 pounds and his mom, I believe, is about 11pds or so. So curious what his final weight will be about!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Lola didn't grow much after six months and has grown none since seven months. She'll be one (I can't believe it!)next week, and is also scheduled to be spayed at the end of the month. I'm expecting her to fill out a bit maybe after that, but I think she's, otherwise, done growing.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Raffi is getting close to 11 pounds at almost 5 1/2 months. He has certainly slowed down. If I put his age and weight in online calculators it says he will be about 13 pounds. That would be fine with me but I suspect he might get a bit bigger.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

My boy hasn't grown much since he hit 6 months old, although we haven't exactly measured him. At 8 months he was just under 12 lbs.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky almost doubled his weight between 9 mo. and 18 mo. His size increased about 25% during that period. He is now 15+ pounds and 15.5" at the shoulder. Ricky's Vet says his weight is perfect for his size and build.

Like humans, all dogs are different in their growth patterns. Generally speaking, Ricky's Vet says that a breed like Havanese are pretty much full grown at one year, but how they get to that full grown size can vary greatly.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky almost doubled his weight between 9 mo. and 18 mo. His size increased about 25% during that period. He is now 15+ pounds and 15.5" at the shoulder. Ricky's Vet says his weight is perfect for his size and build.
> 
> Like humans, all dogs are different in their growth patterns. Generally speaking, Ricky's Vet says that a breed like Havanese are pretty much full grown at one year, but how they get to that full grown size can vary greatly.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


REALLY?!?! Are you SURE he's 15 1/2"? That's huge for a Havanese.... And I think he'd be awfully thin if he were 15 1/2" and 15 lbs. Kodi is 11 1/2" (which is the top of the standard) and 17 lbs. and he's not at all fat.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> REALLY?!?! Are you SURE he's 15 1/2"? That's huge for a Havanese.... And I think he'd be awfully thin if he were 15 1/2" and 15 lbs. Kodi is 11 1/2" (which is the top of the standard) and 17 lbs. and he's not at all fat.


Karen you are right. I had a typo in there (I got carried away with my 5's). Ricky is 11.5" at the shoulder and 15 pounds. You can feel his ribs but there is a healthy layer of fat over the top. Vet says he is perfect weight for his size and build.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Karen you are right. I had a typo in there (I got carried away with my 5's). Ricky is 11.5" at the shoulder and 15 pounds. You can feel his ribs but there is a healthy layer of fat over the top. Vet says he is perfect weight for his size and build.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That makes MUCH more sense. I could see how, if Pixel were that height, she might be a 15 pounder... Kodi has a lot more bone. (Though no where near as much as Miss Panda!!!


----------



## Tward (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi All, 
I have what may seem like a dumb question but, when you talk about inches are you measuring height or length? Teresa


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tward said:


> Hi All,
> I have what may seem like a dumb question but, when you talk about inches are you measuring height or length? Teresa


Height at the shoulder.


----------

